

Stephen Elop likely to be next CEO of Microsoft - vinanvinan
http://knowtifier.com/news/298/stephen-elop-likely-to-take-ballmers-role-as-ceo-of-microsoft/
Many people had been talking about this possibility lately and now with the Nokia buyout by Microsoft, Stephon Elop may really be next to be the CEO of Microsoft.
======
wisitech
It seems Stephen Elope is all set to complete his professional circle but of
course with an unexpected promotion. If things fall in place for this lucky
guy, he is likely to lead Microsoft, where he'd learnt his initial lessons of
leadership.

~~~
pankajg1
I don't think it's just about the luck. The guy must have got the skills
otherwise Nokia would have never had made him the CEO.

------
naresh323
I don't think even Stephen would had ever thought of joining Microsoft and
that's too as a CEO. I wish me all the best for his selection.

------
pankajg1
I wish the guy gets the reward for his commendable work. He deserves it.

Best of luck Mr. Elope.

